# MK4 Jetta instrument cluster light color



## Hustler Kamikaze (Sep 6, 2010)

As a former Audi owner, I am not a huge fan of the indigo instrument cluster (tachometer and speedometer etc) light color. Is it possible to change the color? 

Ideally, I would like to change the color to match the red that is elsewhere in the dashboard. I have not taken the cluster apart yet and don't know whether the instrument cluster color comes from a color filter or if the numbers etc on the cluster are transparent and the lights behind them are indigo.

I would also like to change the LED display color on the radio but first thing is the dash. Information on either topic would be helpful. 

Mine is a 2003 Jetta TDI.


----------



## Hustler Kamikaze (Sep 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## viperius (Nov 7, 2008)

I am going to say its not possible, even if it was it would be a massive amount of work. plus they are LED's so unless you want to desolder and resolder new ones in, its not worth it.


----------



## mymk4717 (Jun 18, 2010)

It is possible, check the Mk4 DIY thread (by now I should get endorsed for mentioning it ) 

You will have to disassemble the cluster, so don't go voiding your warranty if that's still applicable. 

I don't know much about the radio lights but I'm sure as you disassemble it, you will indeed find the LEDs in question. And some soldering knowledge would be a good skill to have for all of this.


----------

